# My best friend diagnosed with cancer at age 31



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Hey everyone. I thought I would try to bring more awareness to a situation that is happening right now!

My best friend has been diagnosed with terminal colan cancer at the young age of 31. He is a family man with 2 boys aged 3 & 5. He married the mother of his 2 sons just under 2 years ago in Mexico. His wife does not work, so he is the soul provider for his family. This whole situation has un folded very quickly. 1 month ago he was having stomach aches. 2 weeks ago they discovered it was colan cancer. Last friday they opened him up to find the cancer has spread to most of his organs and it is a very aggresive form of cancer. CRAZY!!!! how something can happen so fast especially to someone I care so much about.

His only hope is Chemo which the doctors have already said most likely wont save his life. He is seeking other types of treatment but of course they come at a price $$$$. We have organized a fundraiser and over 400 people on facebook say they are coming. A website has been setup to except donations. All proceeds go to him and his family For Blake - Don't let cancer be the boss. | Indiegogo

We have had an amazing show of support. There will be an add and an article coming in the local tri city news paper and the pitt meadows paper. Blake has touched the hearts of so many and he truely is an amazing Dad, husband, son and brother. If you would like to donate anything please do

Thanks for your time

Kind Regards

Justin


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about Blake man. Best wishes to him and his family.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

This is sad to read as my brother-in-law is just having his last round of chemo and there are kids here too my niece and nephew like 4 and 10 he also is/was the sole supporter for their family and it has been tough for them also I do wish I could do more to help your cause. Good luck and best wishes. Just remember that bad things happen to good people and they were both young with young family's so they must be really good people right?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your friend  It is pretty sad indeed no matter the age, must b so hard for him oh boy i cant even imagine. I am assuming they live in the tricities area or pitt meadows? I will b checking for the article. Thoughts and prayers for him and his family


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am sorry to hear you are having to deal with this type of news. It is not easy thing to have to see someone go through. I lost my niece back in November due to cancer. I hope you get more support than I did when I was attempting to host a fundraiser. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and all those being affected by this sad news.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your friend . Cancer is a horrible thing more and more young people are getting it. I recently lost my best friend to heart and lung cancer he was 31. My wife had kidney cancer at 26 and a couple of high school friends both 35 are dealing with lung and colon cancer and they have 2 young kids . My thoughts and prayers go out to your friends family.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Let this be a lesson to all of us,life is precious....dont wait, get out there and grab life by the balls,enjoy your friends and familly....get caught up in the beauty of it all while you still can. My grandmother told me on her death bed her biggest regret was what she never did or never said.
My heart felt best wishes for your friend and his familly,I'll drive as much traffic as I can to the donations.

Im so sorry man,are you doing ok?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the support. Its been a crazy month. We have already raised $16,000 for him and his family. A random old friend of Blake started a web page out of know wgere. Blake has so many friends the support is unreal. My phone never stops ringing. Im doing my best to make sure his family is taken care of. It is sad to hear so many others with a similiar story. I feel bad for everyone that has to go through this and all of you that already have. The more awareness I get the better. We are also planning a golf tournament for may. 

Yes Claudia. He is a born and raised POCO boy. He moved to pitt meadows a few years ago to raise his family. My friend is a city councilor for Poco. Glenn Pollock so he is trying to get the paper to run an article soon. 

Thanks everyone


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

dabandit1 said:


> Let this be a lesson to all of us,life is precious....dont wait, get out there and grab life by the balls,enjoy your friends and familly....get caught up in the beauty of it all while you still can. My grandmother told me on her death bed her biggest regret was what she never did or never said.
> My heart felt best wishes for your friend and his familly,I'll drive as much traffic as I can to the donations.
> 
> Im so sorry man,are you doing ok?


Thank you so much. We have a facebook page linked to the donation page and one for his fundraiser. The fundraiser is full which is awesome. So many people have donated gifts for the silent auction and door prizes. Hopefully we raise another $15,000 for his family. His wife is going to need it.

Im holding in there. Its all happened so fast. Ive had a few breakdowns but Im holding it together. If it wasnt for the support of so many Id be a mess. My brother nearly died 12 years ago. My buddy Blake was there for me and my family so WE intend on fully returning the favour.


----------



## dabandit1 (Dec 6, 2010)

He's lucky to have a friend like you and it sounds like your lucky to have a friend like him. I lost my very best friend in the world at 18,the only advice I can share with you is remember the good times a life should be celebrated not mourned if you know what I mean. Hopefully it doesnt come to that in his case...I'll do what I can to make sure that doesnt happen I've found you a couple donators so far,I cant think of a better use of all this time I have.
I dont know you but if you ever want to talk or vent,I'm around. Sometimes strangers or just plain strange in my case are the best to vent to.

Take care,
Fraser


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear it - I lost my big sister (33) to cancer last year. Today (Feb 20th) would've been her 34th birthday. It was a very hard to detect kind of cancer... by the time they found it, it was too late... it had spread from her appendix to her stomach, intestines, and colon and surgery could not remove it all. Enjoy your time with him NOW while he is still feeling good... or even just okay... all the surgery, chemo, nausea, stress, and fear will make it difficult to spend quality time with him as he deteriorates... in my sister's last few weeks, she just wanted to be alone, and it was heartbreaking. Wishing the best for him and his family. Miracles DO happen... don't give up hope, but don't lose sight of reality, either.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I am so sorry about your friend.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Really sorry to hear about Blake. My sis-in-law was also diagnosed with cancer last Boxing Day and it would have been caught earlier if her doctor wasn't so incompetent. She exercises regularly, is careful about what she eats & BAM!, cancer. Really nice person too and luckily she has a lot of religious faith and a large support group of family and friends. 

Hopefully Blake's chemo will work and he'll have decades more to spend watching his kids grow up. As a father of two little kids, I feel for him and will pray for his recovery. 

Anthony


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Jaguar said:


> So sorry to hear it - I lost my big sister (33) to cancer last year. Today (Feb 20th) would've been her 34th birthday. It was a very hard to detect kind of cancer... by the time they found it, it was too late... it had spread from her appendix to her stomach, intestines, and colon and surgery could not remove it all. Enjoy your time with him NOW while he is still feeling good... or even just okay... all the surgery, chemo, nausea, stress, and fear will make it difficult to spend quality time with him as he deteriorates... in my sister's last few weeks, she just wanted to be alone, and it was heartbreaking. Wishing the best for him and his family. Miracles DO happen... don't give up hope, but don't lose sight of reality, either.


Sorry to hear about your sister. Thanks for the advice. Its going to be sad seeing him get sicker but I agree the reality is he will most likely die. Thats why I am pushing these fund raisers so hard. His wife and sons are going to need all the momey and support they can get. My buddy has been bugging me for years to take him fishing. We are planning a day trip for the end of march when the snow comes off my favorite lake near Merritt. I hope he make it until than.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks everyone else for your kind words and support. Hope everyone who has lost someone to this disease is holding it together. Keep truckin on!!!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I am sorry to hear of Blake's diagnosis. He will be in my prayers.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## bugaboo433 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cancer is so hard & such a cruel disease. To watch them waste away, you feel so helpless and everything is out of your control. The only thing you can do, is be there on this journey with him, and look after & be there for his family, which you are doing & taking some of that worry away from him. You are a good friend. If the cancer has spread that much, I really would look into bumping up your fishing trip! Even if its to somewhere else. If you can squeeze it in before chemo, all the better, but hopefully they have already started. Time is so important & precious right now.
My heart goes out to you all!! I pray he gets some more years with his family & friends!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks again everyone. Bugaboo433. Your not the first to say get out and fish ASAP. Sounds like I better find a different lake quick. Problem is I want him to actually catch a fish. None of the local lakes guarantee that. My favorite lake does. I fully understand what you mean though. Once he starts Chemo thats it. I wish I had more time.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Sad to hear he won't make it but its best to focus on the goods and remember all the times you shared in your lives that made you guys such good friends. He is lucky to have lots of loving family and friends to step up and take care of stuff for him. I'm sure catching a fish would be the icing on the cake but the experience fish or no fish im sure is what he doesn't want to miss if he has never been before. 

All the best to you


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

He's lucky to have a great firend as you! Definitely go fishing soon! Whether he catches a fish or not....take advantage of what time you have left to do these things with him. I wole up to a call this morning to inform me one of my favorite uncles lost his fight with cancer early this a.m. Wish I had been able to see him more before he got too bad. Make every minute count. Hope the best for him and his family.


----------



## Hempster (Aug 24, 2012)

I am so sorry , it's so sad this is happening like an epidemic these day's .I have a few links you should check out ,I don't mean to stick my noise where it may not belong. Something should be done about this.
Knowledge of Today: The Cancer Industry EXPOSED! Ways to Prevent and CURE Cancer
United States Patent: 6630507
These two links are just a start to help get the Real cure for cancer. "
Ps: They do not want to cure cancer as it is a huge money maker for them" 
I lost a father in law and a brother in law 9 and 5 years ago. I wish I knew then what I know now.
Any ???'s you have just ask and I will do my best to help .
I wish you and yours all the best .


----------

